# Any 'Not Going Out' fans?



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I like this and think Lee Mack (who co-writes it) is a genuinely funny bloke amongst a host of very mediocre comedians who are around right now.

Watched the latest 2 on iPlayer last night as I keep forgetting to do the series link on the HDR.

Repeats of the early series on Dave (where else  :lol on Wednesdays I believe.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love it :thumb: Lee Mack is very quick witted when on the likes of Qi etc and a very clever word smith along with Tim Vine and this shows in Not Going Out, really funny series. Enjoying catching up with the old series on Dave too


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

Love it! :thumb: 

Makes me laugh, and there's always some eye candy - his landlady - MEOW!


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Just watched last night's episode on Virgin catch-up - the pr0n film one - absolute scream some of the quips used.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Yep another fan here, very funny series :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah i think it's ace. lee mack is one of the best stand ups ever. he has me in stitches.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Its good easy to watch funny stuff!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I caught it last night for the first time ever. Actually the first time Ive watched any tv all week and it was very funny! Gonna catch up on iplayer in a bit.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Last nights episode was hilarious - superbly written and one of the few shows that genuinely makes me laugh out loud


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yea really enjoyed last nights, was very good as usual!


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Probably the best comedy on tv, at the moment


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have seen bits of it and its good.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Great programme, saw Lee Macks stand up show on tv the other week,very funny. Just as funny is Tim Vines stand up where he tells about 100 1 liners in a minute, not one offensive joke in any of it either.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Just a reminder that the 2 older episodes are on Dave tonight :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Viper said:


> Just a reminder that the 2 older episodes are on Dave tonight :thumb:


Just started watching them on Dave Je Vu :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

The new series on tonight on BBC1 :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

watched most of these from the start ,funny stuff.cheers for heads up viper.:thumb:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

PJS said:


> Just watched last night's episode on Virgin catch-up - the pr0n film one - absolute scream some of the quips used.


Thats the best one i have seen so far :thumb:


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i love this programme  the first series has just started on dave, usefull it didnt start watching from the begining!


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

love it one of the best things on tv just now that and coming of age


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Agreed, is brilliant. Just ordered series 1-3 boxset on DVD.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of episodes on Dave tonight :thumb:


----------

